# Was ist diese Rufnummer



## greengrow (27 November 2010)

Phone bill hits sour note for music store chain | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun


> For Steve Long, a $25,000 long-distance bill from Telus is a far cry from music to his ears.



Phone bill hits sour note for music store chain | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun


from the video I think this is a number used 
 1570248601- German number???

danke


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2010)

*AW: Was ist diese Rufnummer*

As far as I understand, this number belongs to e-plus mobile-network (if this is a German number).


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2010)

*AW: Was ist diese Rufnummer*

The fact that German mobile numbers are abused is known to the "Federal Net Agency" (German regulator) for a long time, but the German Regulator did not comment this.
Greengrow, this guy should go to Mr Kurth, the president of the "Federal Net Agency". And he should not forget the horsewhip.


> During a weekend in June, 2009, over 25 consecutive phone calls — each lasting at least a half-hour — were made from Long & McQuade’s head office in Pickering *to a pay-per-use service in Germany.*


There shall not be an anonymous PPU service in Germany... Well, I think that we have a bunch of fine lawyers in our community. Could be a nice job for them.
Anyone ready to go?

---

It is an E-Plus number, but it is used by ViStream GmbH - many ViStream numbers are abused for international billing. There has been a communication with Vistream and the German FNA. It would be very interesting to know if the victim of that fraud did contact the FNA. Greengrow, could you please try to get in touch with Toronto Sun? They may be interested in the fact that the German regulator did know about this service which is *definetly NOT a legal pay-per-use-service*. Who did tell that bullshit???



			
				a friend we both know schrieb:
			
		

> eine deutsche Mobilfunknummer (015702463700) wird als Lösung für internationale Mehrwertdienste angeboten. Wie kann das denn funktionieren? Was ist der gesetzliche Rahmen für die Nutzung normaler Handynummern für Mehrwertdienste?
> 
> Laut meinen Erkenntnissen wird die Nummer von der vistream GmbH verwendet


(_A German mobile number is offered as an international premium rate solution. How is this possible? What is the legal framework for the use of regular mobile numbers for Premium Rate services? According to my investigations the number is used by Vistream GmbH_)

The FNA asked for further information


> Damit wir den Sachverhalt ermitteln können, teilen Sie mir doch bitte mit, in welchen Medien diese Rufnummer beworben wird.
> Bitte geben Sie bei Ihrer Antwort unser Aktenzeichen EB 193493 an.


They got more information about the companies offering such numbers but they did never give any further comment on this topic.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2010)

*AW: Was ist diese Rufnummer*

@greengrow:
the bills have been produced in June 2009. Maybe we should check archived lists of test numbers for German mobile numbers. Keyzone did use similar numbers, but not from within the block used in this case. But I will check this again...

---

oh, look at this!
(taken from an archived image copy of premium tlc in August 2009)

*004915702486*600

Mr S*L* was hit by
*004915702486*01

That's quite close...

*004915702486*790
getpremiumnumbers.com/Premium-Rate-Numbers.aspx
(I have to check which number they did offer in 2009)


----------



## greengrow (27 November 2010)

@Antiscammer, thank you very much my friend 


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> could you please try to get in touch with Toronto Sun?


i will give it my very best shot....but you must help me with the info

a splendid forum and splendid people


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2010)

*AW: Re: Was ist diese Rufnummer*

I hope that Mr A* S* will not send a cease&desist order again... _attenzione, ragazzo, _ _ci ricordiamo!_
Mr A* Sc* is not the only one offering such numbers, of course.



> New group: Germany Mobile 1 added to our pool
> *March 29,2009*
> Dear Partners,
> 
> ...



try google "germany mobile"  + eom


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2010)

*AW: Was ist diese Rufnummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> It is an E-Plus number, but it is used by ViStream GmbH - many ViStream numbers are abused for international billing.


Vistream is a German company that was owned by Materna GmbH and was sold to TELIA (Telogic)  in 2009.

Cooperate with Large-scale MVNO in Germany, Promote Brand-new Commercial Mode - ZTE Corporation

http://www.telogic.dk/content/view/60/lang,english/



> The company operates its own core network and has an exclusive number range (01570). The brand partners are also supported by vistream through special technical solutions, for example, innovative real-time booking of bonus minutes, or the combination of mobile and Voice over IP services to offer a convergent product.  vistream also offers a wide range of billing and operations outsourcing services.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2010)

*AW: Was ist diese Rufnummer*

Test Calls

*004915702486*600
*004915702486*790

a "beep" (line signal) a short noise, a strange tone, then "Dieser Anschluß ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar"

Mr S*L* was hit by
*004915702486*01

a "beep", then nothing more


004915702486011 

a "beep", then a strange tone, then "Dieser Anschluß ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar"

They clearly say that "a German pay per use service" was dialled, but the number may be not 01570248601 - that number does not exist and possibly did not exist in June 2009.

So possibly the calls did never reach Germany or the Vistream network. But somewehre the calls have been terminated... That's something the canadian provider should know - especially when they want to get paid.


Information on phone number range +49 1570XXXXXX*X*

Number billable as 	mobile number
Country or destination 	Germany
City or exchange location 	
Original network provider* 	ViStream GmbH

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Geräusch ist, wenn man 004915702486010 wählt? (offenbar kommt es nicht immer, manchmal kommt nur ein leichtes Knacksen)



			
				Telus schrieb:
			
		

> “There are a lot of companies involved with those foreign fraud calls,” said Telus spokesman Jim Johannsson. “The PBX was hacked, it was someone else’s equipment so we’re under no obligation to reimburse. As a goodwill gesture, we do want to keep this customer’s business, so we paid for some of the bill already.”


they have to clearly say how much of the money is ending up in their own pocket. The fraudsters only get some cents per minute. Where is the rest of the money? What they call "goodwill" can also be seen different...


----------

